# chances of miscarriage at 13 weeks



## HAY26 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi,

I had a scan last week at 12 weeks 3 days. Baby looked fine. Sonographer was happy with everything. Baby was measuring 12 weeks 6 days but are keeping my dates as they were as its an ivf pregnancy.
I am worrying about miscarriage. Have had no symptoms. I think im just being paranoid but what are the chances of miscarriage now


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Try to stop focussing on what might go wrong now, you have passed the main dangerous stage now, there is no reason why you should miscarry, the scan showed that everything was fine.  I can't give you a 100% guarantee that things will be fine, but that applies all the time, your chances now are very very low, so try to relax and enjoy things now, it goes so quickly,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

